# Aquaclear 110



## Mece1966 (Nov 12, 2017)

What is the biggest size tank I can get with 2 aquaclear 110's


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Two AC110s would turn over a 150g tank almost 7x/hr


----------



## Mece1966 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

You have to consider tank stock, as well as the fact that any given filter can have an actual flow rate as much as 40% less than its rating. Media, some degree of dirt/debris in the sponge all reduce actual flow. I have a couple dozen AC 110's on various tanks. Been using them many years. Powerful and very reliable. Even empty and free flowing, there is no way they put out 500gph. 300-350 is more reasonable. With a single medium sized cichlid of 8-10ins I have run a pair on a 120g successfully for a long time. Any bigger of tank, any more bioload and I would recommend a canister to run in tandem with the AC's


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

A 30 gal. tank is about as much as I've found a single ac110 good for. The best use we get out of an ac110 is on 20 longs. The ratings on filters a very exaggerated.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I run two AC110s on a 135 gallon tank with five adult frontosas. Only other thing I do is run a Koralia pump for five minutes twice a week due to a "dead spot" in the tank. This just moves the debris around for easier pick up. If I had more fish I'd add a third AClear.

Two AC 110s I'd say would be best for a 90-110 gallon but it depends upon the messiness of fish, feeding, quantity of fish and so on.


----------



## clubtc05 (Jan 24, 2018)

punman said:


> I run two AC110s on a 135 gallon tank with five adult frontosas. Only other thing I do is run a Koralia pump for five minutes twice a week due to a "dead spot" in the tank. This just moves the debris around for easier pick up. If I had more fish I'd add a third AClear.
> 
> Two AC 110s I'd say would be best for a 90-110 gallon but it depends upon the messiness of fish, feeding, quantity of fish and so on.


Random question, I am still new and was wondering why didn't you run a canister filter on your 135? I bought a 110 for my 38G and returned it and bought a canister filter instead and it has been running great but now I am second guessing it because of the GPH 500 vs the 265 on my canister, the AC sucked up the **** up quick!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

To be honest, I have had a couple of Eheim classic canisters in my time. I found the priming a bit problematic and spray bars would move around and not stay put. Once I had tube come out of the canister and I had a mess. Maybe these things were my errors, I don't know. They were quiet and did their job but I went back to just AClears for my peace of mind and ease of servicing.


----------



## clubtc05 (Jan 24, 2018)

I always have a fear of the tube coming out and it will happen while I am at work. The AC110 was just a little to noisy and I think I was packing it with to much stuff and after a few days it will over flow and the water would bypass the filter. But I think I will get a 110 in the future again.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

ACs will be noisier. They all have their pluses and minuses. I keep my tanks pretty full to the top to the filters run quitter (less splashing). I run with just one layer of sponges, sometimes two. I notice some bypass if the filters are not rinsed often enough so stay on top of that.


----------

